
Google to intentionally brick all Revolv home hubs May 15 - mapgrep
https://medium.com/@arlogilbert/the-time-that-tony-fadell-sold-me-a-container-of-hummus-cb0941c762c1#.d776lbxx7
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11423411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11423411).

